# Accessory Navicular - Need help



## LLRodgers (Jun 24, 2015)

Hello,

On 5/11/15 patient comes into the office and the diagnosis was - navicular fracture - this was coded with a fracture care code.

Now on 6/8/15 patient comes in for a follow up now he is saying the diagnosis is - Accessory Navicula with posterior tibial tendinitis.

How would I code this since I already have a fracture care coded? 

Would I code the Accessory Navicula and the Posterior Tibial Tendinits with and E/M code with a modifier? If so which modifier. 

The doctor feels this is more than likely is a chronic Accessory Navicula more so than a fracture.

Thank you,

Linda


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Jun 25, 2015)

LLRodgers said:


> Hello,
> 
> On 5/11/15 patient comes into the office and the diagnosis was - navicular fracture - this was coded with a fracture care code.
> 
> ...



I think you will need to refund the payor for the fracture care....and then send in a corrected claim with accurate dx.
Also, you cannot code for "more than likely"
your doc is a specialist, they expect him to be able to make a diagnosis, otherwise it is signs&symptoms.


----------

